# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  YOU-TUBE "यू-ट्यूब" के लिंक की फोरम में प्रविष्टि करना

## swami ji

मुझे youtube  में से सोंग्स पोस्ट करने  तो केसे करू 

मुझे बताये 


राजवीर

----------


## swami ji

नियामक लोगो आज हड़ताल पर हे क्या ,,,मेरी बात का कोय जवाब नहीं दे रहा हे जी .

राजवीर

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मुझे youtube  में से सोंग्स पोस्ट करने  तो केसे करू 
> 
> मुझे बताये 
> 
> 
> राजवीर


आप उनका दिरेक्ट लिंक सीधे इन्सर्ट विडियो में डाल सकते हैं !!!! बहुत आसान है ये मैं बता देती हूँ आपको !!!!

----------


## miss.dabangg

> आप उनका दिरेक्ट लिंक सीधे इन्सर्ट विडियो में डाल सकते हैं !!!! बहुत आसान है ये मैं बता देती हूँ आपको !!!!


ये तरीका है !!!!!

----------


## miss.dabangg



----------


## miss.dabangg

> मुझे youtube  में से सोंग्स पोस्ट करने  तो केसे करू 
> 
> मुझे बताये 
> 
> 
> राजवीर


सबसे महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी आपके लिए जब भी आप सूत्र बनाए हमेशा हिंदी का ही प्रयोग करें ! आपकी ३३१ पोस्ट हो चुकी हैं अब तक सायद आपने अभी तक नियम नहीं पढ़े फोरम के !

----------


## miss.dabangg

अगर आपको अभी भी कोई समस्या आती है तों आप मेरे से संपर्क कर सकते हैं !

----------


## swami ji

> सबसे महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी आपके लिए जब भी आप सूत्र बनाए हमेशा हिंदी का ही प्रयोग करें ! आपकी ३३१ पोस्ट हो चुकी हैं अब तक सायद आपने अभी तक नियम नहीं पढ़े फोरम के !


 ..........

मिस दबंग जी ,,,
में ज्यादा तरके बहार रहेता हु तो  में apple के tuch पेड़ से उसे करता हु 
तो एस में हिंदी नहीं लिख सकता हु .

soorrry हम आगे से ध्यान रखेंगे 

राजवीर

----------


## swami ji

> अगर आपको अभी भी कोई समस्या आती है तों आप मेरे से संपर्क कर सकते हैं !


 मिस दब्बंग  ,,जी 

आपका धन्वाद आपने मेरी सहायता करी ,
में  आपसे कहा मिल सकता हु ,कोय काम हे तो
आप आपना इ-मेल ईद डोंगे मुझे 


राजवीर

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मिस दब्बंग  ,,जी 
> 
> आपका धन्वाद आपने मेरी सहायता करी ,
> में  आपसे कहा मिल सकता हु ,कोय काम हे तो
> आप आपना इ-मेल ईद डोंगे मुझे 
> 
> 
> राजवीर



बस आप मेरे को प्राईवेट मेसेज भेजना होगा जो इस फोरम पर सुविधा है ! बस आपको मेरी प्रोफाइल में जाना है और सेंड प्राईवेट मेसज पर क्लीक करना है !

----------


## swami ji

> बस आप मेरे को प्राईवेट मेसेज भेजना होगा जो इस फोरम पर सुविधा है ! बस आपको मेरी प्रोफाइल में जाना है और सेंड प्राईवेट मेसज पर क्लीक करना है !


nahi hota he msg ..mene kai bar tray kiya he dabangji ,,

varana me mai add nahi mangata ..

rajvir

----------


## miss.dabangg

> nahi hota he msg ..mene kai bar tray kiya he dabangji ,,
> 
> varana me mai add nahi mangata ..
> 
> rajvir



ये है सही तरीका मेसेज भेजने का !!!!

----------


## draculla

*ये वीडियो डालने का दूसरा तरीका है.you tube का कोई भी वीडियो लगाने के लिए,पहले you tube का कोई वीडियो खोलिए.फिर पहले चित्र के अनुसार ?V= के बाद जो कुछ भी लिंक में लिखा हुआ हो उसे कॉपी कर ले.इसके बाद फोरम पर लिंक डालने के लिए go advance में जाए.अब दूसरे चित्र के अनुसार एडिट बॉक्स के दाहिने ओर सबसे अंत में you tube का symbol मिलेगा.उस पर क्लिक करें.क्लिक करने के बाद आपको एडिट बॉक्स में  लिखा हुआ मिलेगा.अब इस दोनों के बीच में जो you tube से कॉपी किया हुआ पेस्ट का दें.submit reply करे,आपका वीडियो पोस्ट हो जायेगा.

साथ में चित्र भी देखें.आप आसानी से समझ जायेगें.*

----------


## draculla

मैंने ये वीडियो लगाया है.

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *ये वीडियो डालने का दूसरा तरीका है.you tube का कोई भी वीडियो लगाने के लिए,पहले you tube का कोई वीडियो खोलिए.फिर पहले चित्र के अनुसार ?V= के बाद जो कुछ भी लिंक में लिखा हुआ हो उसे कॉपी कर ले.इसके बाद फोरम पर लिंक डालने के लिए go advance में जाए.अब दूसरे चित्र के अनुसार एडिट बॉक्स के दाहिने ओर सबसे अंत में you tube का symbol मिलेगा.उस पर क्लिक करें.क्लिक करने के बाद आपको एडिट बॉक्स में  लिखा हुआ मिलेगा.अब इस दोनों के बीच में जो you tube से कॉपी किया हुआ पेस्ट का दें.submit reply करे,आपका वीडियो पोस्ट हो जायेगा.
> 
> साथ में चित्र भी देखें.आप आसानी से समझ जायेगें.*


बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया मित्र मैं भी आज ये तरीका बताने जा रही थी !!!! आपने मेरा काम आसान कर दिया !!!

----------


## sushilnkt

http://youtu.be/YeUlpYI5qs0">

http://youtu.be/YeUlpYI5qs0"
   type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"
   width="425" height="355">

----------


## miss.dabangg

> http://youtu.be/YeUlpYI5qs0">
> 
> http://youtu.be/YeUlpYI5qs0"
>    type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"
>    width="425" height="355">


ये क्या है मित्र ??? ये लिंक तों गलत लग रहा है !!!

----------


## jhatka



----------


## parim6

मिस दबंग तो बड़ी होशियार है 

रेपो कबूल हो +++++++

----------

